# Price increase changes in here.



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

Yes, it's true, we are raising rates. I figure I may as well post changes here instead of letting people speculate/talk to idiot CSR's about it. Here we go:

Top 60/Top 60 Plus - No Change, 24.99

Top 120 - 34.99
Top 180 - 44.99
AEP - 77.99

We will now start to offer discounts on the main packages + locals, much like the Top 50 + locals package was. Here's the jiggy:

Top 60 + Locals - 29.99
Top 120 + Locals - 39.99
Top 180 + Locals - 49.99

New Value Pak (HBO + Cinemax) prices:

Top 120 Value Pak - 51.99
Top 180 Value Pak - 61.99

Latino too, here are the changes:

Dish Latino - 24.99
Dish Latino Dos - 34.99
Dish Latino Max - 44.99

As you can see, the Latino base packages will now match the Top x packages in prices.

Dish Latino also gets a locals discount, same as Top x, and just because I know some of you will not understand this:

Dish Latino + Locals - 29.99
Dish Latino Dos + Locals - 39.99
Dish Latino Max + Locals - 49.99

Value Paks (HBO + Cinemax) now apply to Dish Latino too:

Dish Latino Dos Value Pak - 51.99
Dish Latino Max Value Pak - 61.99

Also please note, Dish Latino Acción is vanishing. Poof. Gone. No more. Dish Latino Dos and up will include RSN's.


Have fun, and don't try to flame too much. I will answer what I can when you all ask.


-Tasy,


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

New channels in AT100/150? We had better be seeing one or two QUALITY additions to justify this increase.


----------



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

What are these packages??? AT120??? AT180??? Are new channels coming? Are channels being moved from package to package to create these new tiers? I thought the everything pack was only about 180 stations wasn't it? Can you give us any ideas as to what channels may be moving or be getting added to these new packages?


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

Chris Walker said:


> New channels in AT100/150? We had better be seeing one or two QUALITY additions to justify this increase.


Actually, we don't know. Still in the air, any and all rumors you hear about what is coming will be false, or an edu-ma-cated guess. Sorry. I'll let you all know asap.

-Tasy


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

shilton said:


> What are these packages??? AT120??? AT180??? Are new channels coming? Are channels being moved from package to package to create these new tiers? I thought the everything pack was only about 180 stations wasn't it? Can you give us any ideas as to what channels may be moving or be getting added to these new packages?


I'm sorry, I should of been more specific. Packages are being renamed, THIS DOES NOT DENOTE ADDING OF CHANNELS! Simply changing names to denote the actual number of channels in each package AS OF NOW.

Top 50 -> Top 60

Top 100 -> Top 120

Top 150 -> Top 180

-Tasy


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

Does the price increase mean that they are finally going to add the YES Network to there lineup?


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

bill123 said:


> Does the price increase mean that they are finally going to add the YES Network to there lineup?


Nothing on YES as of yet.

And before I forget, Turner gave us an extention to negotiate changes for a wee while, so forgot what Charlie said in that Charlie Chat... for now.

-Tasy


----------



## Jarrett76 (Nov 6, 2003)

What about Goodlife tv, and weather radar?


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

Jarrett76 said:


> What about Goodlife tv, and weather radar?


For the love of god, .

Some new channels are coming, but we're not sure what they are. Period. We're working on it.

-Tasy


----------



## Jarrett76 (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Since you are here I have a question. Our local channels are to be on soon (johnstown/altoona). There is a channel WNPA that was rumored as being included. Who could I email asking about it? Sorry about the long question, but me and several friends would like to know. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:hi: Welcome to DBStalk Tasy, thanks for posting this information.

Wow $40 for AT120 with locals, the value paks are still a pretty decent deal, but if D* doesn't increases thier rate on Total Choice Plus with locals Dish will lose a lot of potential mid level subscribers with the current channel selection. A quick run through and I count *25* (26 with YES, 30 including YES & the net gain of 4 music Choice channels) channels D* offers that E* doesn't for the same price, not including religious, PI or shopping. Meanwhile Dish has three D* doesn't, TV Games, Univision W and Telefutura.


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

Jarrett76 said:


> Thanks for the info. Since you are here I have a question. Our local channels are to be on soon (johnstown/altoona). There is a channel WNPA that was rumored as being included. Who could I email asking about it? Sorry about the long question, but me and several friends would like to know.
> 
> Thanks again.


No one really, sorry. I'll check in on this tomorrow. *grabs writting pad*

-Tasy


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh yeah forgot my question above  For those that get an AT package ,with locals/supers combo for $8, will we see any additional discount with the new pricing, or is it one local package discount only?


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> :hi: Welcome to DBStalk Tasy, thanks for posting this information.
> 
> Wow $40 for AT120 with locals, the value paks are still a pretty decent deal, but if D* doesn't increases thier rate on Total Choice Plus with locals Dish will lose a lot of potential mid level subscribers with the current channel selection. A quick run through and I count *25* (26 with YES, 30 including YES & the net gain of 4 music Choice channels) channels D* offers that E* doesn't for the same price, not including religious, PI or shopping. Meanwhile Dish has three D* doesn't, TV Games, Univision W and Telefutura.


Thanks! I've actually been watching the site for a while. So many things I can say that can get me in trouble, but I actually took this chance to talk about price changes, since I can.

Anywho, I know, I saw this too. Actually, I may end up giving this site a program I made for E*, pretty nifty. We'll see what the company wants to do with it. If they don't use it, I'll release it. A lot of internal changes going on soon. Ah well. I'll be around.

-Tasy


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

I have been so close to switching to DTV. However if this price increase means that Dish might finally add Yes network then I wouldn't mind paying the extra 2 bucks. But if Yes is not going to be added then I guess it is time for me to switch. 

Tasydra do you work for Dish Network or something?

Dam I miss watching NJ Nets and NY Yankee games on my television.

AT150


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Oh yeah forgot my question above  For those that get an AT package ,with locals/supers combo for $8, will we see any additional discount with the new pricing, or is it one local package discount only?


I'll check this one out tomorrow too, but something most people don't know, Dishnetwork will always calculate for you the CHEAPEST price it can when working out packages. Example:

(Using current pricing)

Top 100 + HBO + Cinemax is 49.99, However, let's stay you were to add Starz, which is 11.99. Would it calculate:

49.99 + 11.99 = 61.98

or

33.99 + 29.99 (for tripple package premium) = 63.98

It would be the former, since it's cheaper.

The current setup for All Supers + Locals is:

Locals + All Supers = 8.99
Locals + All Supers + Another DMA = 11.99
Locals + All Supers + Another DMA + ANOTHER DMA = 17.98

I'm assuming that it won't be changed. I will try to clarify and see if it will or not by tomorrow.

-Tasy


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, with a locals discount, the AT180 will _just_ be going up a dollar. If all of this is true, then that's better than a $2 increase.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 7, 2004)

What are Supers? I currently get locals, but don't know what I would be getting for the extra $4 to get the locals and Supers.
Thanks.
RamblinWreck


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

RamblinWreck said:


> What are Supers? I currently get locals, but don't know what I would be getting for the extra $4 to get the locals and Supers.
> Thanks.
> RamblinWreck


The "Supers" are the Superstations, WB and UPN. "All Supers" as we call it, would be getting all 5 MAIN Superstation feeds, out of NewYork and Boston. If you want, you can add Superstations at 1.50 each though. 

-Tasy


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 7, 2004)

Tasydra said:


> The "Supers" are the Superstations, WB and UPN. "All Supers" as we call it, would be getting all 5 MAIN Superstation feeds, out of NewYork and Boston. If you want, you can add Superstations at 1.50 each though.
> 
> -Tasy


Thanks. what are the DMAs (since you are so quick with the answers)  and when will the current subsribers get a great deal on an HD receiver (better than the $199/149 deal).

Thanks. 
RamblinWreck


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

RamblinWreck said:


> Thanks. what are the DMAs (since you are so quick with the answers)  and when will the current subsribers get a great deal on an HD receiver (better than the $199/149 deal).
> 
> Thanks.
> RamblinWreck


The DMA's are going to be any complete set of the Big 4 (Fox, CBS, ABC, NBC), including, but not limited to: NewYork Locals, Los Angeles Locals... etc.

As for the 811 offer, I can't say too much except nothing new is planned at the moment.

-Tasy


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 7, 2004)

Tasydra said:


> The DMA's are going to be any complete set of the Big 4 (Fox, CBS, ABC, NBC), including, but not limited to: NewYork Locals, Los Angeles Locals... etc.
> 
> As for the 811 offer, I can't say too much except nothing new is planned at the moment.
> 
> -Tasy


Thanks for all the info!

RamblinWreck


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

RamblinWreck, The superstation package includes:

WPIX- WB11 from NYC
KTLA- WB5 from LA
KWGN- WB2 from Denver
WWOR- UPN9 from NYC
WSBK- UPN38 from Boston

Dish channel 232-238. Channel 239 WGN, included in AT100 (120) and above is a national channel based loosely on WGN WB9 from Chicago. The WGN national feed doesn't include any WB programming, but it does include two of WGNs newscasts plus some Cubs and Sox games.

BTW- Tasy, thanks for checking on the discount.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow this is a very informative thread, thanks!


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> RamblinWreck, The superstation package includes:
> 
> WPIX- WB11 from NYC
> KTLA- WB5 from LA
> ...


Oosh! I knew I was forgetting something in that supers pack. 

-Tasy


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info, I had a suspicion that E* might discount the locals down to $5/mo from current $5.99/mo when combined with all the basic package's just like AT50 and AEP because it keeps prices under $10 price points ($30, $40 and $50). This also means that only AT100(120) subs getting the $1/mo increase are those not getting locals, it also means that AT150(180) with locals subs and AT100(120)/150(180)VPHBO&Cinamax with locals subs are only getting a $1.01/mo increase, only AT100(120)/150(180) VP subs without locals pay the full $2/mo increase.

I too would like to know what the price will now be when one combines locals with the Superstation package? Will it still be $8.99/mo, or will it drop to $7.99/mo or an even $8/mo?

If we must have a price increase this one is not bad and it appears that many here will not even get an increase this time and these package's are better then what's available from the majority of Cable systems out their. Currently E* has a cheaper entry level basic package with AT50(60) then anything that D* has, AT150(180) is more expensive then TC+ but has more channels and some of these channels require one to get a premium package at D*, AEP when Multi-Sport is added is = to TCP, however D* has E* beat in the middle, TC and TC+ have more channels for virtually the same price as AT100(120) and the only way E* can rectify this is to add about 20 more channels to AT100(120).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A direct comparison between AT180 and TC Plus is tough since AT180 is a mix of TC Plus, Starz Super Pak and Sports Pak on D*. But if you compare (including locals) TC Plus, Starz Super Pak and Sports Pak on DirecTV to AT180, MultiSport and Starz Super Pak on Dish, DirecTV is $5 cheaper. Dish has more premums, but DirecTV has more standard channels. Dish also has quite a few more audio channels, but 19 out of 51 are mono whereas all 36 of DirecTVs are stereo. 

I have neglected my DBS Package Comparison Chart recently between transfering files to my new PC and life in general I have't had the time. I'm reconfiguring the whole thing right now. Tasy one more question if you don't mind, what will be the price of AEP with locals? Unless you posted it above and I didn't see it, then just call me blind


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> A direct comparison between AT180 and TC Plus is tough since AT180 is a mix of TC Plus, Starz Super Pak and Sports Pak on D*. But if you compare (including locals) TC Plus, Starz Super Pak and Sports Pak on DirecTV to AT180, MultiSport and Starz Super Pak on Dish, DirecTV is $5 cheaper. Dish has more premums, but DirecTV has more standard channels. Dish also has quite a few more audio channels, but 19 out of 51 are mono whereas all 36 of DirecTVs are stereo.
> 
> I have neglected my DBS Package Comparison Chart recently between transfering files to my new PC and life in general I have't had the time. I'm reconfiguring the whole thing right now. Tasy one more question if you don't mind, what will be the price of AEP with locals? Unless you posted it above and I didn't see it, then just call me blind


You know, that's a damn good question. Totally overlooked that one. *writes on list*

Please note everyone, that I may not be able to get answers tomorrow. It's going to be a busy day, Soraya Cartwright is leaving E*. (That's the Executive VP!) We'll see what I can get.

-Tasy


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Tasy, thank you very much for the information and for your participation! :hi:


----------



## DISHjanitor (Jul 17, 2003)

Tasydra said:


> Also please note, Dish Latino Acción is vanishing. Poof. Gone. No more. Dish Latino Dos and up will include RSN's.
> -Tasy,


Hey, thanks for the info. Any word on ESPN Deportes being added to DISH Latino?


----------



## Stu (Jul 12, 2002)

Tasydra,

Any information on whether or nor Norfolk VA locals will be available in 2004?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Tasydra,

Thank you very much for all your help. This is so cool!

My request: How about the price for:

AT180 + locals + All Supers?
AT180 Value Pak (HBO/Cin) + locals + All Supers?

The locals discount is cool, but if it negates the All Supers package discount, then for me, it isn't really a discount.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Hmmm... maybe this thread could show Dish that it would behoove them to offer ON-LINE SUPPORT??? What a novel idea! 

Tasy: Unofficial Dish on-line support diva. (Bring them into the 21st century, will ya?)


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Wait until the inevitable rude attack comments directed towards dish are aimed Tasy's way. No good deed goes unpunished. Once those 811 "bumps" and others with a gripe figure out someone from Dish is posting, look out. 

Aside from that, Welcome Tasydra and its good to see you here. Thanks for reporting the prices and I hope the trolls here are kept at bay.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Tasydra said:


> For the love of god, .
> 
> Some new channels are coming, but we're not sure what they are. Period. We're working on it.
> 
> -Tasy


People..... PLEASE let's be polite and keep the wish lists to a minimum. Realize that ALL she can give us is info on what they have definitely coming up.

We've finally got a direct line from inside the white tower. Let's not frustrate and chase her off now.

Tasy, thanks for any and all help you may provide. We've been starving for an intelligent, non-CSR based source of direct information from E*. I'm extremely appreciative that you are taking the time to write directly to us. As you've seen, the wild speculation gets out of hand pretty quick around here when we are dealing in a vacuum and the rumors start flying.

A personal question for my situation that may mirror others....... I have AEP + New York DMA Locals + Superstations + Sports Pak + A couple Waivered Distant Networks (I couldn't get waivers for all of the channels in the markets so I am buying the ones I can get a la carte).

Since I have all of these, is my price only going up $1 or the $2 ($2 AEP increase less $1 Locals + Supers decrease)

Thanks again.


----------



## boriquajake (Jan 7, 2004)

Jarrett76 said:


> Thanks for the info. Since you are here I have a question. Our local channels are to be on soon (johnstown/altoona). There is a channel WNPA that was rumored as being included. Who could I email asking about it? Sorry about the long question, but me and several friends would like to know.
> 
> Thanks again.


I emailed my similar question regarding the Las Vegas DMA to the charlie chat question address even though there was no Chat scheduled and someone got back to me with an answer pretty quickly


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

boriquajake said:


> I emailed my similar question regarding the Las Vegas DMA to the charlie chat question address even though there was no Chat scheduled and someone got back to me with an answer pretty quickly


Rofl, She? SHE? haha, don't worry, my name sounds like a womans, but I'm a guy.

Though sometimes...

Anyways!

I have some explosive news people, started another thread on it, or will in a bit. You'll know it when you see it.

-Tasy


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Tasydra said:


> Rofl, She? SHE? haha, don't worry, my name sounds like a womans, but I'm a guy.
> 
> Though sometimes...
> 
> ...


Oops! I don't know where the assumption came from. The name sounded feminine I guess.

Forget what I said...... Let him have it boys, he's got thick skin!

Just kidding. Thanks for taking time to deal with us troublemakers.....

So did you guys buy Sirius yet? (tongue in cheek)


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Explosive news.... Charlie decided to sell to Rupert?


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey, what about ESPN Deportes on a regular Dish, and not only for Dish Latino package? 
The reason i said good-bye to my cable 7 years ago was that Dishnetwork carried Fox Sports Americas (soon to become FoxSportsWorldEspanol) which cable didn't have at that time. For the very same reason (soccer) I switched to DirecTV 3 years later when they added FoxSportsWorld (English version, with a better coverage of European soccer compared to FSWespanol that covered mainly Latin American futbol). Now I'm back with the Dish because of the GolTV that DirecTV somehow overlooked while E* not only added to its Latino package but runs a translated into English version on a separate channel. 
It would be great if they can do the same with ESPN Deportes which have just become the primary source for showing the Champions League (the ultimate soccer show on the planet, even the WC pales in comparison) in US. I wouldn't mind dishing out extra $ for having ESPN Deportes except I can't speak Spanish and I don't want to subscribe for Dish Latino.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

Tasydra said:


> I have some explosive news people, started another thread on it, or will in a bit. You'll know it when you see it.
> 
> -Tasy


I'm on the edge of my keyboard....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

His news is the threatened yanking of all Viacom channels. See the thread at the top of the updated posts list for details.....


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I hate to ruin the "party" but......

I am just as glad as anyone to see RELIABLE information from DISH but I have to point out that upper level management gets VERY upset when it sees public posts with unreleased information posted by one of their employees. Is is just a matter of time before "Tasydra" gets in trouble for posting information here.

I agree that DISH really needs to have some "insider" answer questions like the ones posted in this thread but they choose not to do that and they DO choose to chase down and stop employees that do post publically. I sure hope that "Tasy" does not lose his job over this.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, since he has only posted outside of normal business hours, it may be legit and he can be free of reprisals.....


----------



## willy (Jan 7, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Well, since he has only posted outside of normal business hours, it may be legit and he can be free of reprisals.....


Doubtful. Employees with access to this info are likely to be required to sign an NDA upon hire. Says that you cant disclose this.... I had a co-worker get fired for putting info on a message board on an upcoming product. They dont care what time of day it is.


----------



## Tasydra (Dec 24, 2003)

Bill R said:


> I hate to ruin the "party" but......
> 
> I am just as glad as anyone to see RELIABLE information from DISH but I have to point out that upper level management gets VERY upset when it sees public posts with unreleased information posted by one of their employees. Is is just a matter of time before "Tasydra" gets in trouble for posting information here.
> 
> I agree that DISH really needs to have some "insider" answer questions like the ones posted in this thread but they choose not to do that and they DO choose to chase down and stop employees that do post publically. I sure hope that "Tasy" does not lose his job over this.


THIS information actually isn't classified in any way. You can call any of the CSC's, and ask them about the price increases, and they will talk about it. We just havn't told the country on a whole yet. Like I said, better accurate and correct information than panic and parinoia.

Granted, the Viacom thread is a bit panicy, but I'm pretty sure we'll just absorbe costs for a while. We're actually expecting calls at the CSC's tonight about this. Though those CSR's won't be able to tell you much.

I will not, however, talk about how the company operates, how our internal systems work, promotions, etc... Those are a big no-no. No worries.

At least, I hope. !

-Tasy


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Can I still add supers to the locals for $3.00. If so it is only a $1.00 increase for me.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> People..... PLEASE let's be polite and keep the wish lists to a minimum. Realize that ALL she can give us is info on what they have definitely coming up.
> 
> We've finally got a direct line from inside the white tower. Let's not frustrate and chase her off now.
> 
> Tasy, thanks for any and all help you may provide. We've been starving for an intelligent, non-CSR based source of direct information from E*. I'm extremely appreciative that you are taking the time to write directly to us. As you've seen, the wild speculation gets out of hand pretty quick around here when we are dealing in a vacuum and the rumors start flying.


I couldn't agree more with Bob. It's nice to have a contact like this on the board. Gee, I wonder if Comcast does anything like this! :nono:


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> Can I still add supers to the locals for $3.00. If so it is only a $1.00 increase for me.


Yes I would like to know this too and several of us have asked this same question but Tasydra has yet to answer this question? Can you answer this Tasydra?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dish announcing rate hikes during negotiations with T-W isn't the smartest strategy. Unless they know something we don't.

OTOH, if this info has been prematurely leaked and T-W picks up on it, then it could cost E* and us a bunch of money! Not worth the price for us to get "inside" information a few days in advance.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I always remember dish as a cheaper alternate to D*, I've changed my mind. The T100 will be MORE than total choice. Not to mention VOD fee PER box. Wrong direction for increasing market share.


----------



## guyDTH (Jan 8, 2004)

Tasydra said:


> Yes, it's true, we are raising rates. I figure I may as well post changes here instead of letting people speculate/talk to idiot CSR's about it. Here we go:
> 
> Latino too, here are the changes:
> 
> ...


How to match the value of DISHLATINO?
example, currently: 21.99/29 = .76per channel.
for Puerto Rico less PLAYBOY: 21.99/21 = 1.05 per channel.
DIRECTV (at least pegasus) continues sales the only latin pack for 14.99.
now, 24.99/29 = .86per channel.
Puerto Rico less PLAYBOY: 24.99/21 = 1.19 per channel.

may be, add english channel to current DISHLATINO? 
add more channel in DISHLATINO DOS, like PARA TODOS Bilingual pack?
more latin channel in USA market, like UTILISIMA, INFINITO, ESPN DEPORTES?
**********
DIRECTV vs. DISH
opcion extra especial: 75 english channel + 31 audio + 30 latino = 136.
33.99/136 = .25per channel.
(DISH LATINO DOS 0.62)
opcion ultra especial 37.99/157 = .25perchannel.
(DISH LATINO MAX 0.53)
**********


----------



## talk000 (Jul 5, 2003)

What if you add not only locals but also the superstations and HBO/Cimenax to these new package rates. Will superstations stay at $3 with locals already in the $49.99 package, and will HBO/Cinemax stay at the $17 ($61.99-$44.99) difference? Seems you now have a lot of package combinations and how does it work if you combine some a second time? My annual renewal for AT150 is about due and the above combination would appeal to me instead if at the right price [$49.99(at150 plus locals)+$3(superstations)+$17(HBO/Cinemax) equals $69.99]. Or will I end up paying full price for superstations ($6) and HBO/Cinemax ($24?) if I go with the $49.99 AT150 plus local package? Substantial difference. When I called a few day ago they knew about the $44.99 AT150 price but had no information on any of these packages other than $61.99 AT150/HBO/Cimenax deal (nor nothing on combinations thereof).
Thanks.


----------



## talk000 (Jul 5, 2003)

Just talked with a CSR who went and talked to his supervisor. You can get the AT150 plus locals $49.99 deal, or AT150 ($44.99) plus locals and superstations $8.99 price, but not both. So it would be best to package the locals with superstations raising your price by $2 to $53.98 ($44.99+$8.99) rather than AT150 plus locals ($49.99) plus superstations ($5.99) for a total of $55.98. Or go with AT150/HBO/Cinemax package for $2 more ($61.99) plus locals/superstations($8.99) for a total of $70.98 if you also want the movie package. So if you want the superstations and/or HBO/Cinemax deal the increase is still $2.



talk000 said:


> What if you add not only locals but also the superstations and HBO/Cimenax to these new package rates. Will superstations stay at $3 with locals already in the $49.99 package, and will HBO/Cinemax stay at the $17 ($61.99-$44.99) difference? Seems you now have a lot of package combinations and how does it work if you combine some a second time? My annual renewal for AT150 is about due and the above combination would appeal to me instead if at the right price [$49.99(at150 plus locals)+$3(superstations)+$17(HBO/Cinemax) equals $69.99]. Or will I end up paying full price for superstations ($6) and HBO/Cinemax ($24?) if I go with the $49.99 AT150 plus local package? Substantial difference. When I called a few day ago they knew about the $44.99 AT150 price but had no information on any of these packages other than $61.99 AT150/HBO/Cimenax deal (nor nothing on combinations thereof).
> Thanks.


----------



## sbill67 (Dec 16, 2002)

undefinedundefinedundefined
Hi Tasy,
I am on your side!! I have been a Dish retailer since "96". I am mainly glad to see support on this site from the BEST! TV provider in the US. I am tired of all the DISH bashers, great to have an insider on this site.

YOU ARE APPRECIATED
THANKS


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Bash Em! Bash Em!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

This new pricing does not appear to effect current subscribers who own their equipment - only new customers who wish to lease (based on news release). True? If true, then we do not yet know if there will be a change to our pricing and, if changed, what it will be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

gpflepsen said:


> I'm on the edge of my keyboard....


Explosive? We all appreciate any SOLID info, but you were out of the loop on the Soraya thing, and that was well known within the rather large circle of folks who know what's about to become news at Echo.

I'll continue to trust, but want to verify.


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/040108/85290_1.html

Is it just me, or are there conflicting messages flipping around. This says free locals! To new subscribers, of course.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/040108/85290_1.html
> 
> Is it just me, or are there conflicting messages flipping around. This says free locals! To new subscribers, of course.


 do the math nothing is free


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

Unreg, I apologize if I am misinformed about the prices but if I am doing the math correctly:
AT50 $30 ($5 over the standard charge)
free equipment (no $5 monthly charge ala DHP)
upto 2 tvs (no $5 monthly for 2nd box charge)
free locals (no $5 monthly charge)

Feel free to correct me. To me this sounds like a knee-jerk reaction to D*'s announcement:
http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/040108/85246_1.html
but I am probably over-simplifying things.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

Bill R said:


> I hate to ruin the "party" but......
> 
> I am just as glad as anyone to see RELIABLE information from DISH but I have to point out that upper level management gets VERY upset when it sees public posts with unreleased information posted by one of their employees. Is is just a matter of time before "Tasydra" gets in trouble for posting information here.
> 
> I agree that DISH really needs to have some "insider" answer questions like the ones posted in this thread but they choose not to do that and they DO choose to chase down and stop employees that do post publically. I sure hope that "Tasy" does not lose his job over this.


TASY was let go today. It is not okay to disclose information released only to employees publicly without it being released by our PR dept.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

yeah, sure.


----------



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

Just Visiting said:


> TASY was let go today. It is not okay to disclose information released only to employees publicly without it being released by our PR dept.


Oops...sorry...I guess the people behind Charlie Chat are scrambling to come up with something else for Charlie to ramble on about for the first 20 minutes of the show now that the Price Increases and the Renaming of the Packages are out of the bag! Give me a break....this isn't rocket science. ITS TV! Who cares is this person leaked word about price increases, etc. I am all for companies needing to keep some things secret, but I will say this...If TASY really was a Dish employee and really was left go for some info on this forum, perhaps Dish needs to take the time it spends trying to locate and eliminate employees like TASY and put that time back into development of software, training the CSR's to know how to ANSWER our questions without a 2-step song and dance, etc. Dish has bigger fish to fry than quieting a loose-lipped employee. Lets start by trying to get a Viacom and a Turner deal finalized and getting some more channels in the paks rather than just renaming them to make it look like you have added something different, etc.
(end of rant...I FEEL BETTER NOW!!!  )


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well I posted not long ago about a increase, people just got mad calling it bashing. I hope the leak is careful, bogus info can be planted in a department to see if it leaks, narrowing down the source. Of course some leaks are intentional or any number of reasons. Trial ballon, employee mad there making mistake etc. The original dishplayer fees was no doubt started by a unhappy insider who knew it was a mistake.

Soyra did get bounced, so that was solid. Always happy about any news we all wait for more.

Whoever you are be careful so you dont loose your job. It may not pay good since its E but its better than being out of work.


----------



## SlicerMDM (Feb 12, 2003)

It's very common for companies to forbid employees to publicly announce anything. Period. Keeps the decision making as to what's secret, kinda secret, not-so secret, etc... in the hands of the people that matter... the PR Dept.

Now whether any of this Tasy employee, being fired, whatever... is true, who knows.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Soyra did get bounced, so that was solid.


Not according to the people I talked to. She resigned for "personal reasons"; BIG difference.


----------



## wdowns (Sep 11, 2003)

Not according to the people I talked to. She resigned for "personal reasons"; BIG difference.
__________________
Bill R 

That is the polite way to say "I'm out of here". She might of been put under the gun and felt that it was no longer worth the hassels. There are two sides to the story and the only one we will hear is "personal reasons".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

beejaycee said:


> Unreg, I apologize if I am misinformed about the prices but if I am doing the math correctly:
> AT50 $30 ($5 over the standard charge)
> free equipment (no $5 monthly charge ala DHP)
> upto 2 tvs (no $5 monthly for 2nd box charge)
> free locals (no $5 monthly charge)


From the press release:
_The new Digital Home Advantage plan, available Feb. 1 to new customers, will make the lowest-priced, all-digital package available with free equipment, free installation and free local channels where available for $29.99 per month, for up to two TVs. That price on the America's Top 50 package represents a $5 savings off the most comparable previous plan._​Old AT50 plan was $29.99 with locals, one receiver, or $5 more for two receivers. The new AT60 plan (via DHA) is $29.99 but they loan you a 322 instead of two 301s. A single 322 *connected to a phone line* is not charged a second receiver fee for the second tuner output.

That's what the base level of DHA is all about ... the 322 fed with two cables from your dish/LNB with one cable leading away to your second TV with a UHF remote and a local TV using a IR remote. The only savings is the one they claim, $5 off. That reflects the 'no charge for second tuner IF receiver is connected to a phone line' policy.

Of course if you get two receivers instead of a dual tuner receiver you WILL pay the $5 extra receiver fee ... the same price as today. Plus if you refuse to connect the phone line you WILL pay the $5 extra receiver fee. (Silly, IMHO, but that's the rule.)

_The Digital Home Advantage plan also accommodates customers who want satellite TV service in more than two rooms. For instance, an AT 60 customer can watch different, crystal clear satellite channels at the same time in up to four different rooms for as little as $34.99 a month._​This would be two 322's - the base $29.99 for AT60 plus locals plus a second receiver fee for the second 322. Each 322 gives two outputs, making it a four room system. Wiring would be TWO runs from the dish to each 322, and a run from each 322 to it's second room. When the DP+44 switch is available (or unannounced DP+ LNBs) you will only need one run from switch to each 322.

And that's the math. No big deal, just better equipment than the old DHP "Dish Home Plan". It's still loaner equipment.

JL


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

justalurker said:


> From the press release:
> _The new Digital Home Advantage plan, available Feb. 1 to new customers, will make the lowest-priced, all-digital package available with free equipment, free installation and free local channels where available for $29.99 per month, for up to two TVs. That price on the America's Top 50 package represents a $5 savings off the most comparable previous plan._​Old AT50 plan was $29.99 with locals, one receiver, or $5 more for two receivers. The new AT60 plan (via DHA) is $29.99 but they loan you a 322 instead of two 301s. A single 322 *connected to a phone line* is not charged a second receiver fee for the second tuner output.
> 
> That's what the base level of DHA is all about ... the 322 fed with two cables from your dish/LNB with one cable leading away to your second TV with a UHF remote and a local TV using a IR remote. The only savings is the one they claim, $5 off. That reflects the 'no charge for second tuner IF receiver is connected to a phone line' policy.
> ...


Good explanation, and might I add their is no longer a $5/mo Lease charge for the first receiver under the new DHA plan like their is with DHP, making the monthly fees the same and in many cases less then for us that own are equipment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

I am new to dish and directv. I did looked at them before but after adding the settop box and local channel fees. They are generally much more expensive than cable espeically if I am connecting more than 2 TVs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You are fortunate, or living in Nebraska. Most people pay more than $30 for basic cable.

JL


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

justalurker said:


> You are fortunate, or *living in Nebraska.* _(bold added)_ Most people pay more than $30 for basic cable.
> 
> JL


 :lol:  :grin: 
Just remember, there's lots of room here for everybody.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

newhere,

Does the cheaper rate include DIGITAL cable for every tv in the house.

If you opt for digital cable, you will be charged $5-8 per digital box, in addition to the digital and analog tier cost.

In Jackson, MS, Time Warner cable charges nearly $50 for full analog service. Rankin County gets SusCom, which has crappy Picture Quality and lousy channel selection for about $45. Add two rooms for digital and you start to approach $70.

I pay $53.47 per month for DirecTV Total Choice Plus with Locals. I have roughly 150 channels. This includes two rooms, one of which is a TiVo receiver. For what I would have paid for 70 analog channels with no audio channels, I get 150 digital channels.

Just something to think about...


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

Chris Freeland said:


> Good explanation, and might I add their is no longer a $5/mo Lease charge for the first receiver under the new DHA plan like their is with DHP, making the monthly fees the same and in many cases less then for us that own are equipment.


It looks like the fee is gone for upto 2 322 receivers, it the press release is correct.



> an AT 60 customer can watch different, crystal clear satellite channels at the same time in up to four different rooms for as little as $34.99 a month


Still, it seems to me that for the lowest level subscriber it is significantly cheaper now than it was 3 months ago, anywhere from $10 to $15/month. Mayhaps Dish is taking their eye off of churn and concentrating on new aquisitions. I still think this is in response to D*'s good news on new subscriptions last quarter because this would seem very tempting to cable subscribers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

It was very exciting to hear satellite radio news at the CES. I was hoping to hear exciting news from Echostar. Unfortunately, nothing exciting at all. Oh well, a few days are left.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

justalurker said:


> You are fortunate, or living in Nebraska. Most people pay more than $30 for basic cable.
> 
> JL


Well, here in my little town this is the rate/fee structure. So if you consider the $14.04 service tier, then yes I'm fortunate to live in Nebraska. But that doesn't give you squat. I guess to have some kind of content, you'd have to subscribe to Basic Service for $44.35. In this sense you can say Nebraska is mainstream. Maybe North Dakota is the land of cheap cable.



> Limited Basic Service (ch. 2-22, 80) $14.04
> Cable Service (ch. 23-75) $30.31
> Basic Service (ch. 2-75, 80) $44.35
> Digital Tier (Channels 209-280 and Favorites On Demand)* $5.95
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

Latino is staying but for 24.99..how ya like them apples


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

Just Visiting said:


> TASY was let go today. It is not okay to disclose information released only to employees publicly without it being released by our PR dept.


Dish has a PR department? When did this start? Oh you mean the Blowing Smoke up our Asses Dept., ok gotcha.


----------



## boriquajake (Jan 7, 2004)

Tasydra said:


> Rofl, She? SHE? haha, don't worry, my name sounds like a womans, but I'm a guy.
> 
> Though sometimes...
> 
> ...


Tasy,
Am I confused? I don't remember posting anything that assumes you were a chick. It seems like I must have because you quoted my post in yours but I don't get it. I probably did assume you were a chick because your name has letter combinations that in English usually denote a chick but anyway I am really confused and hope I didn't offend. Not that this has anything to do with anything ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! I am trapped in a pointless post that I can't stop because now I have invested to much time to just hit delete!!!!!


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

NEW INFO (rumor, as it is from one CSR only) ... as of 02/01/04 the Network Package discount is going away. Those who have it now will be grandfathered for at least the time being, but after 02/01 if you sign up for locals/supers/distants or make any changes, you'll be paying $5.99 for each set of channels. So long $11.99 Network Package for locals/LA/NY, hello $17.98 ....


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

jrbdmb said:


> Rumor ... as of 02/01/04 the Network Package discount is going away. Those who have it now will be grandfathered for at least the time being, but after 02/01 if you sign up for locals/supers/distants or make any changes, you'll be paying $5.99 for each set of channels.


Now that it is February, has anybody been able to confirm or deny that the "Network Package" discount is going away?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have conformed from several people that tehre is grandfathering. One could reaonably conclude from that statement that ehre is a n increase for those not grandfathered. After all you have to be grandfathered from something.


----------

